# Post your dog of the year



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2007)

This is my dog Garpaldog, He listed back in 2003 and pays dividends daily. There have been no issues or splits, as he lost two major assets when his price rose too frequently back in 2005. 

Nonetheless he performs well.

He has sunk a few holes, runs with the balls and will hopefully perform well in 2008.

gg


----------



## explod (29 December 2007)

Bendigo Gold.  The chart says it all


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 December 2007)

I had CDR for a while there ..
fortunately pulled the plug before it completely collapsed. 
I believe ASReport recommended them  - moral of the story, make your own decisions


----------



## nioka (29 December 2007)

My dog of the year is an unlisted stock. Permodrive. Should have been a good one and listed by now but they gave their patents away by associating with an American company which has gone down the gurgler. Shares went from a value of approximately $1.80 to an estimated 1.5c.  To keep them solvent Hawksbridge have lent funds, have taken a mortgage on everything and received heaps of options at around the 1c mark. Hawksbridge will probably get the company back on it's feet and listed. They only have to make their shares worth 2 to 3c for it to be profitable for them but there are a lot of local retirees who invested their super etc in this one who will miss out.
 The moral of the story, "Invest only in listed stocks" . At least they can be sold quickly if you have a problem.


----------



## Real1ty (29 December 2007)

BDG: Purchased at $1.73 about 2 years ago - Ouch

I still have faith in the mines, just not the SP.


----------



## nizar (29 December 2007)

BKN.
Held it for about 10 weeks.
Steadily rose ~30% during that time 
Then dropped 40% in 1 day


----------



## Pager (29 December 2007)

Fun"fuc#^@g"tastic. (FUN)

Bought a small parcel when it bounced from $1-18 to $1-28 down from about twice that, figured it imports most of its product to sell in Australia and with the soaring $A, it may have been well overdone.

How wrong i was  it tanked on a profit downgrade a few days later and is now about 50% down on my purchase price.

Still hold but at least its only a small amount.


----------



## sam76 (29 December 2007)

ekao, aut and adi

Dogs of 2007 but champs of 2008!


----------



## canny (29 December 2007)

ZGM might go close.......

then there's the 'promised but didn't get there on time frame' dogs - a whole nother category!!

There's going to be dogs every year in the spec sector - and there's going to be specs that do 1000% and more, or very large numbers.

Secret is to get out of the dogs quickly when they turn down and leave your money running in the good risers.
Sounds simple - just needs discipline, and you'll lift your bottom lines dramatically.....

Good trading/ investing in 2008 all...


----------



## jackson8 (29 December 2007)

every god damn stock i have ever bought


----------



## sam76 (29 December 2007)




----------



## numbercruncher (29 December 2007)




----------



## Nyden (29 December 2007)

numbercruncher said:


> View attachment 16309





Got the back of that NC? I want to print a couple of thousand of them, the US owes me after what they've done to my portfolio


----------



## Real1ty (29 December 2007)

Nyden said:


> Got the back of that NC? I want to print a couple of thousand of them, the US owes me after what they've done to my portfolio


----------



## Julia (29 December 2007)

nizar said:


> BKN.
> Held it for about 10 weeks.
> Steadily rose ~30% during that time
> Then dropped 40% in 1 day




Yep, this is my dog also, not just for this year but ever!


----------



## niknah (29 December 2007)

I have some Funtastic too, $1.4 -> 65c
In terms of lost per days held, it'd have to be Citibank, I brought it in October as it started to fall, $46.64 -> $29.10


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2007)

SIP Sigma was my real dog of the year.

And unfortunately I saw it coming but made the mistake of not trusting my charts.

gg


----------



## grace (30 December 2007)

As I only started trading this year, and went too high risk with nil knowledge, I still hold a lot of dogs (will be taking some emotional pain shortly though), but my best dog is
SSI  (bought at $2.62 and now $1).  They are into legalised gambling in Shanghai.  Perhaps the illegal stuff is so much better......


----------



## son of baglimit (30 December 2007)

CEO - C@ - tried to bring together optometry practices under a business model, alas they tried too hard too soon, ran out of money and the plan fell apart. still trading, changed management, did a rights issue last year which theyve hardly spent, and rumoured to resurface one day as a probably a miner or something.

i bought the options which expire in 3 months.

i think i'll let them....i'll need the loss anyway lol.


----------



## Prospector (30 December 2007)

Bendigo and Bradken (sold for a profit but a huge 'paper' loss). Does that count   SIP may have been but unlike Garpal, I trusted the charts and sold!  Bradken - well, that was totally out of the blue and nothing could have prepared anyone for what happened on that 1 day!


----------



## newbie (30 December 2007)

Mine is BTA.  Bought at $1.69 and currently $1.20, a big negative 29%. Want to sell it but don't have the courage.

I have now learnt about stop-losses!

Newbie


----------



## countryboy (30 December 2007)

what a great thread for this time of the year...mine is *AEX..Aclaim *..mining Danny dalton in Sth Africa..bought at 0.042c in the middle of the U frenzy and waited for the results...and waited...and waited ....and waited (all they had to do was dig afew holes and send it to the lab.)..as i recall results were due in may  i think and turned up 1/2 done in Nov. lazy mangement who are living off one good investment. I could go on but..sold at a loss and will do more research next time !


----------



## jama_kj (31 December 2007)

an obvious one is cnp. although its not my personal dog of the year, my sister did buy in at 9.5ish and everyone knows the rest of the story.


----------



## bean (31 December 2007)

I would say MMN macmin silver or CTO citogold
two prescious metal stocks that i have bought and sold.
The trouble is i have faith in the sector.
So i keep buying however the percent of my portfolio when i but of these two stocks is decreasing.

However every dog has its day.
These two may be big winners of 2008
or the year after!!!!


----------



## JTLP (30 June 2008)

Thought I might revive this beauty as it is tax time...and seemingly people will be hitting the sell button tomorrow...

Dog of the year for me???

Haven't got any dogs...just pups that could well become WOLVERINES one day ...come on company making announcements


----------



## Lucky_Country (30 June 2008)

MON promised so much delivered so little


----------



## ormond (30 June 2008)

If theres on thing i've learnt this year is never listen to a broker
My dog of the year is buying TSM-thinksmart(whats in a name) at $1.84 and now sitting at 90c


----------



## SM Junkie (30 June 2008)

Yes definately Monarch Gold - big oouch!!


----------



## 2BAD4U (30 June 2008)

I'll put my vote in for Monarch as well.  I would also like to nominate Michael Kiernan as a dog.


----------



## springhill (30 June 2008)

I personally dont have any dogs, got out of MDS before it became one.
A good mate of mine bought UKL at $1.20 last year on a "hot tip" now sitting at 35 cents.... ouch!


----------



## CAB SAV (30 June 2008)

Worst dog-   ..... ........ brokers. Should be put down. just do opposite of whatever they recommend 
Just asked my wife if she wanted to start a thread on pussies. no response,what,what.


----------



## pan (30 June 2008)

RMI- great resource, sino buying, brought at 10cents, nows it sits a 3c, lol


----------



## fordxbt (30 June 2008)

Antares (AZZ) now sitting at a level im not prepared to look at!


----------



## nioka (30 June 2008)

Sally. Rotty/ Staffy.
( I'd sooner forget FNT, AAE, MOS)


----------



## tnargak (30 June 2008)

AED

Held for 3 weeks, lost 28%


----------



## TRUST_ME (30 June 2008)

ZMG (Zing Mobile). IPO price 50c now trading at 6c.

just as well I only had $50k on listing.


----------



## prawn_86 (30 June 2008)

QOLOA (i hold)
AZC (i would have held if not for lack of capital, phew..)


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2008)

TMR --- in at 29.5c and now holding at 8.6c.


----------



## quarky (1 July 2008)

i hold substantial amounts in these dogs of the year :

Sigma Pharma (SIP) - in 2.50, 0.98 now
Citigold (CTO) - in 0.41, 0.28 now
Frontier Resources (FNT) - in 0.185, 0.038 now


and i didn't sell my DMC Mining (DMM) or Carnarvon Petroleum (CVN) when it mattered either!  


my poor "luck" continues...


----------



## clayton4115 (1 July 2008)

CLH bought at $3.45 sold at $1.60 now trading at 0.46cents!


----------



## Caliente (1 July 2008)

One word, RSL.

Wait, theres a 100 character limit isn't there. I don't feel like saying much more about it than post consolidation this one is going to chuck a NIO.


----------



## mike85 (5 July 2008)

BNB 
bought at $26! my first ever investment... was told they were the next macquarie...
still holding and hoping... not much point in selling now... or is there lol


----------



## MRC & Co (5 July 2008)

Here is my little dog of the year.

He was good to me in December though!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (7 July 2008)

Heres my little treasure Mickey refusing to allow me to buy more shares in Range Resources.


----------



## Prospector (7 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> SIP Sigma was my real dog of the year.
> 
> And unfortunately I saw it coming but made the mistake of not trusting my charts.
> 
> gg




Ha, I got SIP right and got out but let MFS get away from me!


----------



## bvbfan (8 July 2008)

Chief Dog who gave us another dog


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 December 2008)

A few doggies

AIO
RIO
All the banks
APN

need I go on


gg


----------



## numbercruncher (25 June 2012)

Speaking of Dogs - heres this years ugliest one 




> Mugly wins ugly dog competition
> Posted June 24, 2012 10:39:18
> 
> A Chinese crested canine named Mugly has won the World's Ugliest Dog competition.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-06-24/ugly-mugly/4088876


----------



## tigerboi (25 June 2012)

cant go past HEG...0.48C  now 1.8c only have a few

AIO spun out of TOL at $11.00+ went to 0.40c then to $1.60 & massive $2b cap raise & consolidation 1/3 now

$4.29


----------



## qldfrog (26 June 2012)

or the ones going belly up
KZL:	KAGARA FPO
around 60c last july, bought at a bargain 20c and now in trading halt but basically worth 0c
All this for an operational miner..does not augur well for the juniors in the years to come


----------



## MrBurns (2 January 2013)

Well this isn't my dog but she sure derserves attention - *NOTE* music by Brian Wilson (Beach Boys) he actually co wrote it with Billy Preston which was news to me. (wrong place for this thread )


----------



## Julia (2 January 2013)

Perhaps not the kind of dog the thread was about, but oh, I'm such a sucker for this sort of heart tugger.
Dogs can get through where no human being has been able to.  I love it.


----------



## pixel (2 January 2013)

numbercruncher said:


> Speaking of Dogs - heres this years ugliest one




Now I know of another reason why I'm a cat person. "Meee-*oww*!"


----------



## peter2 (2 January 2013)

Mee-oww!  Is my dog stock of the year.  

*MEO*: Been hyped for years and only good for hot air not the natural gas they're looking for.

T1 was a good trade (sold 1/2 early).
T2 was a loser.
T3 was a larger loser.  
Overall still profitable so I won't get too catty. Right now *MEO* is in the cat-litter bin.


----------



## burglar (2 January 2013)

EXM Excalibur


----------



## CanOz (3 January 2013)

peter2 said:


> Mee-oww!  Is my dog stock of the year.
> 
> *MEO*: Been hyped for years and only good for hot air not the natural gas they're looking for.
> 
> ...




Awesome Pete, three goes, two loser and still in the green..black...whatever.

Gaps like that really get the emotions stirred in me....Still

CanOz


----------



## CanOz (3 January 2013)

Heres my dawg.....KZL....my system bought it two days before they went into admin...

Next 1000 trades....

CanOz


----------



## qldfrog (3 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Heres my dawg.....KZL....my system bought it two days before they went into admin...
> 
> Next 1000 trades....
> 
> CanOz




indeed as I said in July my own system bought it at a bargain 20c and had no opportunity to ever use stop loss.
ah  well not the first, not the last


----------



## matty77 (3 January 2013)

The dog on the left...


----------



## DocK (3 January 2013)

After such a large overnight fall I figured there was no point selling unless it fell further.  It's making a slow grinding recovery but I won't hold it much longer if it doesn't get on with it.


----------



## pixel (3 January 2013)

A "friend of a friend" suggested this as an up'n'comer in January 2012.
Well, initially, my chart agreed, so I bought a few; even took a bit of profit in February.
... only to give it all back when it failed to get back up to "close those gaps".

Small fries in the overall scheme (speccie rules), but I'm still "barking mad" for letting funnymentals cloud my better judgement.


----------



## Out Too Soon (3 January 2013)

Didn't you mean pics of our favourite doggies? 

UNX


----------



## Julia (3 January 2013)

Great photo, Out Too Soon.
(Not that I'm at all biased about the breed!)


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

The FTSE was my dog during last May's correction. 

There are few joys in life that surpass watching a healthy open profit turn into an unhealthy realised loss. 

Luckily I only dropped 28K GBP on that occasion.


----------



## EddieRobinson (4 January 2013)

My dog of 2012 was GNS. Bought 2 parcels before the receivers moved in & the State & Federal governments hung them out to dry.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> The FTSE was my dog during last May's correction.
> 
> There are few joys in life that surpass watching a healthy open profit turn into an unhealthy realised loss.
> 
> Luckily I only dropped 28K GBP on that occasion.




Holy cow...another DD, how long to recover?


----------



## robusta (4 January 2013)

I like to look at the 52 week lows and the largest callers in the market for opportunities so this thread interested me. Sorry to say most are dog $#!$. With no redeeming qualities. I would like to add CFU to the list as a bottomless pit of wasted capital.


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

CanOz said:


> Holy cow...another DD, how long to recover?




That one seriously depleted my trading capital so I had to take a much more conservative approach for most of 2012. I've still got approximately 18-19K GBP to go before I can count myself as back to where I was prior to that one.


----------



## noirua (17 July 2021)

Did Your Pet's Name Make It To The Most Popular List?
					

Find out what the most popular dog and cat names are.




					www.farmersalmanac.com


----------



## aus_trader (17 July 2021)

robusta said:


> I like to look at the 52 week lows and the largest callers in the market for opportunities so this thread interested me. Sorry to say most are dog $#!$. With no redeeming qualities. I would like to add CFU to the list as a bottomless pit of wasted capital.



Me too, Got wasted on CFU ages ago.

This year I had two dogs: OOK and BUD. Both came back from dead, so not the entire stake was wasted but what a pity in huge losses in capital !!

I have a Speculative Stock Portfolio that I put my time and effort into actually researching stocks that's producing some green shoots. That should be my pride and joy and I should stick to that, even @Skate  has privately messaged me to say that I am doing a good job and should continue with that portfolio as I am easily distracted with chasing the next thing.

So I must stop gambling on dogs FFS from now on !


----------



## qldfrog (17 July 2021)

AGL for me...starting getting a hit after wiping asset value due to their wind farm worth zip..where was the green narrative low co2 then?
Followed by the we do not need power from coal pipe dream slam and,where it got the best nasty dog title, a pure marketing **** split of assets, done purposely at the FY end forcing the exit in the new year so forcing the shareholders hands.
AMP style,sure it will bounce as to follow the tide of the moment, this highly technical business has just seen the appointments of marketing and hr female gurus at the board.
They just need a LGBT and disabled CEO and the recipe of success is completed.
Horrendous waste of potential and shareholder money for a business who should be the most stable income stream of all,with market just going up in demand and price, low competition, vertically integrated and costs only sliding down with cheap green power
Good luck....


----------



## Beaches (17 July 2021)

aus_trader said:


> I have a Speculative Stock Portfolio that I put my time and effort into actually researching stocks that's producing some green shoots. That should be my pride and joy and I should stick to that, even @Skate has privately messaged me to say that I am doing a good job and should continue with that portfolio



As always, @Skate has provided you with wise advice.
.


----------



## aus_trader (17 July 2021)

Beaches said:


> As always, @Skate has provided you with wise advice.
> .



Yes he's kept us on the right track, so his guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## aus_trader (17 July 2021)

qldfrog said:


> AGL for me...starting getting a hit after wiping asset value due to their wind farm worth zip..where was the green narrative low co2 then?
> Followed by the we do not need power from coal pipe dream slam and,where it got the best nasty dog title, a pure marketing **** split of assets, done purposely at the FY end forcing the exit in the new year so forcing the shareholders hands.
> AMP style,sure it will bounce as to follow the tide of the moment, this highly technical business has just seen the appointments of marketing and hr female gurus at the board.
> They just need a LGBT and disabled CEO and the recipe of success is completed.
> ...



Yes unfortunate for such an iconic long standing brand. It'll affect everybody's portfolios whether they have direct shares or index based share allocations (such as balanced) in their super fund. I share the pain as I hold and have held the TLS / AGL dogs for a long time as they continue to pay dividends. 

It could take time but hopefully it'll go through board changes, strategy changes and eventual turnaround. These big blue chips are like the Titanic though, it could take years to turn around. Example is Telstra (TLS) which had mismanagement and product/strategy changes that took it down but hopefully doing a slow turn around with the longer term double bottom:

TLS (Long Term Monthly Chart since inception):


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 July 2021)

I was down 39% on 4DX at end FY.  Bought at $2.20 Oct last year, then sold half in Feb as it started to slide at $2.09. Kept 4,000, took up the (mercifully oversubscribed and thus heavily cut back) SPP at $1.65. It hit a nadir of $1.20 . And watched it for a few days, decided it was delayed news and tax loss selling driving it, so I topped up with 6K . As it has recovered , I am now down 12% for the total holding.


----------



## aus_trader (17 July 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I was down 39% on 4DX at end FY.  Bought at $2.20 Oct last year, then sold half in Feb as it started to slide at $2.09. Kept 4,000, took up the (mercifully oversubscribed and thus heavily cut back) SPP at $1.65. It hit a nadir of $1.20 . And watched it for a few days, decided it was delayed news and tax loss selling driving it, so I topped up with 6K . As it has recovered , I am now down 12% for the total holding.



Nice comeback ! 

Unfortunately for AGL holders though it's been a one way ride...


----------



## Knobby22 (18 July 2021)

Dog of the year is AMP f or me.Didnt buy any but picked it in the yearly competition.

Personally my dog of the year is our pet Miffy, a miniature poodle. Loved by the whole family.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 July 2021)

Knobby22 said:


> Didn't buy any but picked it in the yearly competition.



Therein lies a tale (tail?)..... and the evidence is out for all to see, six months into the year.


----------

